# Sastre



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

What frame did Sastre ride today? I can't tell, maybe the R3-SL?


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*R5 ?*



tocoldmn said:


> What frame did Sastre ride today? I can't tell, maybe the R3-SL?


I think I recall reading somewhere that Sastre would be riding the new R5. I haven't had a chance to watch the tape of today's race just yet.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

After all the discussion about the R5, I was surprised to see him riding what looked like an R3SL in the broadcast. 

I can't seem to link to it but go to the Graham Watson gallery of Stage 14 on Velonews. Sure enough it was a R3SL...


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/pro-bike-carlos-sastres-cervelo-testteam-cervelo-r5


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

It does look like Sastre was riding the R3 SL on Stage 14


----------

